# Finally a Rotkeil Severum(picture)



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fourteen months ago I ordered a large group of rotkeils on aquabid. After a long year of waiting for them to color up I realized that I didn't get what I paid for. Discouraged about the situation I didn't give up looking for Rotkeils. I was out of town and found 3 Rotkeils at about 1.5". They have grown and one is coloring up for me! Here is a picture. Dirty glass I know.









"It" is approaching 3"


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks good, I gust got my first severums today. I really wanter super red, but all I could find locally was gold, found one place with turquoise so I bought 4. I hope the look half as good as yours when they settle in.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool picture. I've had green sevs in the past. They are cool fish but I got rid of them because I really like the red shoulder that the rotkeils get. They grow quick and are really cool fish to keep. You'll love yours. What size of tank do you have them in? Any tankmates?


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

They are in a 75 with 2 Blood Parrots and a Blue Acara. I really like the rotkeils and the super reds, but these were the only ones I could find locally that were bigger than a quarter.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

You guys have something beautiful to look forward too.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

*buntbarsch*

Beautiful Rotkeils! Is the smaller one a female? If so, did it take it longer to color up? I have 3 and the two smaller ones are showing no signs of red.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

He has some nice color for being as small as he is. I cannot wait to see that boy grow up! Glad you found a nice one! Mine are in my avatar. I have fry in the tank from them now.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

*spxsk*

Thanks for the kind words. I'm really excited to watch it grow. I also picked up a red spotted severum, pretty cool looking but I like my Rotkeil better.

Keep us updated with the fry. Your male has more red on the face than any other Rotkeil I've ever seen. Should produce some awesome fry!


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

he is definitely different from any other I have ever seen. He was not colored like that when I bought him and feel that I likely would not have been able to afford him had he been. I bought these two as a wild mated pair. I feel lucky to have them for sure.


----------

